# Cunnilingus vs. Intercourse



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay ladies, whitch one will it be? You can only have one!:rofl:


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

No you come on and vote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

I suggest intercourse...with tongue


----------



## rick_bachman (Jan 27, 2010)

Well you can always lick and use other toys for penetration ...  (or is that not allowed?)


----------



## metalmama (Jan 31, 2010)

I say both too. Why make us choose? How about Cunnilingus first and then intercourse


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Star said:


> Ah come on!!!! not fair.
> 
> I'm not prepared to choose!, I WANT both please!! (greedy ain't I?)


Me, too, I want both!!!!!


----------

